# Cello and Piano Music



## Gabriell (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, I am looking to do some music with my sister (who is a cellist). I am an advanced piano student and she is a beginner to intermediate cello student. Are they're any pieces that you might recommend? (looking for something classical, maybe Mozart)
Thanks!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the Sonatas for Cello & Piano by Guy Ropartz are fine specimens of this genre.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

La Cinquintaine. Think it was Grade 3ish


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Boccherini wrote a good deal of cello sonatas, whereas there isn´t any work by Mozart. I don´t know about the difficulty level of Boccherini´s, but they are probably not easy Piano & Cello, example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsZHxC0153o; Solo sonatas (sorry, this was the only link I gave at first): 




From around 1800, there are of course also Beethoven´s great sonatas and variation works. By Mendelssohn, a bit later, there are two sonatas and a few shorter pieces, maybe easier. And Schubert´s Arpeggione Sonata is often heard transcribed for cello ...

The Myaskovsky Sonata 2 starts in an enchanting way: 




and I don´t think that Liszt´s Romance Oubliee 



 or Lugubre Gondola 



 can be very difficult. His Die Zelle 



 is beautiful too.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For whatever reason, neither Haydn nor Mozart wrote any cello sonatas. But some of Mozart's violin sonatas have been transcribed for cello.

http://www.amazon.com/Cello-Sonatas...370116397&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+cello+sonata


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Check the ABRSM grade lists. I'm assuming intermediate means around grade 5 so start there


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Webern's Two Pieces for Cello and Piano are lovely, they are written before he turned to atonality and serialism.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)




----------

